# Water Parks & Pools in Vegas



## VegasBella (Mar 14, 2013)

Two new water parks are opening in Vegas soon. Both are set to open this year (2013). 

*Wet 'n' Wild*
http://wetnwildlasvegas.com/
In the southwest part of the Valley, set to open Memorial Day.

*Cowabunga Bay*
http://www.cowabungabay.com/
http://shanehuish.wix.com/las-vegas
In Henderson (southeast), set to open early Summer.

---
*Hotel pools*:
http://www.vegas.com/resorts/pools/
Many have options for people to use the pool even if you're not staying at the hotel. For example, a day pass for $15 or local ladies free.

---
There are also* splash pads *available all over the city for kids to run and play in water. (There's even one for dogs.)
Clark County: http://www.clarkcountynv.gov/depts/parks/Pages/parkslocator.aspx (search by 'water spray/ park'
Henderson: http://www.cityofhenderson.com/parks/parks/water_features.php
City of Las Vegas: http://www.lasvegasnevada.gov/information/11911.htm (search by 'feature' then 'water')
North Las Vegas: http://www.cityofnorthlasvegas.com/Departments/ParksAndRecreation/PDFs/CityParksBrochure.pdf
Splash pads in shopping areas: Town Square & Tivoli Village


And there are* city pools *with lap swimming and/or water slides.
Clark County: http://www.clarkcountynv.gov/Depts/parks/Services/Pages/Aquatics.aspx
Henderson: http://www.cityofhenderson.com/parks/pools/overview_of_pools.php
North Las Vegas: http://www.cityofnorthlasvegas.com/Departments/ParksAndRecreation/SportsAquatics.shtm (scroll through)
Las Vegas: http://www.lasvegasnevada.gov/Find/parks_facilities.htm (scroll down)

---
General *notes *about the Vegas Valley: 
-The Strip is NOT within the city limits of Las Vegas. Only downtown/old Vegas/Fremont Street is in Las Vegas. The Strip is in Clark County.
-North Las Vegas is it's own city and is generally east of the city of Las Vegas. 
-Summerlin is in the city of Las Vegas and is not it's own city.
-Henderson is it's own city and is in the southeast part of the valley.
-Prostitution is NOT legal anywhere in the Vegas Valley, no matter what anyone tells you.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 5, 2014)

UPDATE

*Wet 'n' Wild* opened last year. It's in the southwest part of the valley. It was extremely busy. They had to stop selling passes and even tickets on some days because it was just too busy. At the same time people complained loudly online about it. They said there wasn't enough shade and the waits were too long and the food options were terrible with long waits too. 

*Cowabunga Bay* was delayed and did not open last Summer. It is set to open this Memorial Day weekend. It's located in Henderson (southeast part of the valley). I think it's very similar to Wet n Wild.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 6, 2014)

It's not a water-park, BUT Circus Circus put in a new roller coaster:

http://www.adventuredome.com/elloco/

el Lococ, could be fun


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 6, 2014)

There is  splash pad at Esslemont Park in the Anthem area of Henderson. Kinda out of the way for tourists, but it looks like such fun. I'd love to run through it sometime.

Splash pads remind me of running through the sprinklers when I was a child. They are a lot of fun, and believe it or not, much more of a water conservation feature than a pool.

Fern


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 6, 2014)

El Loco looks like a lot of fun. Yes, not about pools or water parks. But still it's new in the Vegas area. I want to ride it soon! 



Fern Modena said:


> Splash pads remind me of running through the sprinklers when I was a child. They are a lot of fun, and believe it or not, much more of a water conservation feature than a pool.


Yeah, they remind me of that too. My son loves them. We really like the one at Reunion Trails Park. (I think Henderson has better parks and splash pads than the rest of the valley.)

Since it sounds like you're in Anthem there's an event today you might enjoy if you like dogs: http://www.woofstock2014.net/

Next Saturday there's an event by the Multi-Gen where they're going to close the street so that people can walk and bike ride: http://cityofhenderson.com/public_works/bicycle/stroll_and_roll.php


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 7, 2014)

if you went to Woofstock, perhaps you saw my girlfriends. They were the clowns :whoopie: it is nice to see that Woofstock got such a wide area publicity this year.

We must be pretty close if you go to Reunion Trails Park.

Fern



VegasBella said:


> El Loco looks like a lot of fun. Yes, not about pools or water parks. But still it's new in the Vegas area. I want to ride it soon!
> 
> 
> Yeah, they remind me of that too. My son loves them. We really like the one at Reunion Trails Park. (I think Henderson has better parks and splash pads than the rest of the valley.)
> ...


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 5, 2014)

UPDATE: Cowabunga Bay opened July 4th 2014. 
http://www.cowabungabay.com/LasVegas/

I went opening day with my son and we really enjoyed it! 

PROS: 
enormous lazy river
free tubes
real grass
Dole Pinaeapple Whip
less expensive than Wet N Wild (entrance and cabana rental are both less expensive)
good hours
there's other stuff to do nearby for before/after or for the nonswimming members of your group: galleria mall and Sunset station casino (with movie theater and bowling) are nearby
lots of lifeguards

CONS:
not finished yet (missing signage, two rides unfinished, one food place isn't open yet)
immature trees (thus less shade than desired)
you have to pay for parking (except with the Super Pass)
no outside food allowed inside the park 

FYI:
Both water parks are about the same distance from the Strip. Wet N Wild is west and Cowabunga Bay is east.
Most rides at both parks are for people 42" and up. 
Both parks have a kids area for young children. Both let you borrow life jackets for free.


----------



## presley (Jul 5, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> UPDATE: Cowabunga Bay opened July 4th 2014.
> http://www.cowabungabay.com/LasVegas/



Glad you posted.  My son and I will be in Vegas for a conference in August and he asked about going to a waterpark since our first night is open.  With the park closing at 7pm, we probably won't go it since I don't anticipate arriving until about 5pm.  I see the other part closes at 8pm.  I might end up doing that.  After a 5.5 hour drive, I am not sure how much energy I will have for anything.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 5, 2014)

presley said:


> Glad you posted.  My son and I will be in Vegas for a conference in August and he asked about going to a waterpark since our first night is open.  With the park closing at 7pm, we probably won't go it since I don't anticipate arriving until about 5pm.  I see the other part closes at 8pm.  I might end up doing that.  After a 5.5 hour drive, I am not sure how much energy I will have for anything.



Yeah, they have different hours. 
Cowabunga is open 10:30am - 7pm Sunday through Thursday and 10:30am - 8pm Friday and Saturday. 
Wet&Wild is open 10am - 8pm Sunday through Thursday and 10am - 10pm Friday and Saturday. 

Wet&Wild is more popular. It has more name recognition (there used to be a Wet&Wild on the Strip) and it's been open longer than Cowabunga. But that means that the lines are A LOT shorter at Cowabunga. 

They're both only $20 if you're only going in the evening.


----------

